# Deezus's Pyscodelic Funk Explosion Log



## Deezus (Dec 21, 2004)

This will be my new log, I'm gonna try to post progress pics, excel logs (with algorithms), graphs and such. But trying to go as detailed and scientific as possible. More soon.


----------



## Deezus (Dec 30, 2004)

*Deezus's Max-OT Program*

Here it is. The Max-OT information station. This should log your progress, calculate weight for warm-ups every week, provide training summaries and some other stuff too.


----------



## Deezus (Jan 28, 2005)

O.K. for the last month my program has been awful. I started back to school and have not made the effort I need to as far as my diet and training. It isn't totally bad, but I haven't been managing my time to well. My diet has been up and down, and my training is not as intense as it needs to be sometimes. No more. Im fed up with my own inconsistency, and disgusted with my lack of progress. The next two days are my rest days and come Monday it WILL CHANGE. Feb & March are to bulk with, then I start the cut. And I need to cut deep, I've let myself go over the past year and it makes me sick. Mainly due to diet. At this point in my life I feel that nothing else matters besides my degree and my body. Not money, not ladies, not slacking, not anything else but those. If you read this, feel free to encourage, suggest or even flame me for my lack of progress. Any of it will give me drive, and thats the foundation of success. So let it begin.


----------



## Deezus (Feb 3, 2005)

Update..... been eating good this week, had a kickass leg workout Tuesday, Wed. I didn't feel so good, Thursday went to the Dr. , I have the flu. DAMNIT. DAMNIT. DAMNIT. Well time to go to blockbuster and Walgreens. Ride it out, hope it will be over soon. DAMNIT.


----------



## Deezus (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot, *DAMNIT!*


----------



## Deezus (Apr 7, 2005)

*Spring Training*

Things have been mediocre for a while, school is kicking my ass. My diet has been less than perfect too. This is the last weekend though. Monday I add more cardio to my work out, as well and a new diet, clean as I can possible do. I'm gonna go from a 3 day split to a 4 day. 

 228 lbs today


----------



## Deezus (May 5, 2005)

Still workin the 4 day split, diet still sucks though, school is out for a month so I should be able to kick it up a notch during that. 225 today, damn being a [font=Helvetica,Arial][font=arial, helvetica][font=Helvetica, Arial]*endomorph SUCKS.  *[/font][/font][/font]Slip up any bit and its right back on. Im to poor to eat well on the go right now, and im so sick of oats and tuna. I feel quite screwed at the moment, and really guilty for not doing the best I can. Its hard to focus sometimes when results are so freakin slow, even when Im doin well, alot of the time I feel like I'm bustin ass for nothin. I know its not true but it feels like it. Anyone ever feel like they cant even take their own advice for some reason?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Yeeaah... Ive been in that boat before... My cut's coming up pretty soon, I think Imma start followin yer journal if ya dont mind...


----------



## Deezus (May 5, 2005)

not a prob at all man, Im gonna try to devise a cheap, versitle, quickly prepared cutting diet that isnt so bland and hard to stick to with the busy life style. Your welcome to make suggestions.


----------

